# When to contact breeder regarding litter?



## HavaneseFloof (Jan 1, 2019)

Hi

I am on the waiting list of a breeder who just had puppies the 7th of March. I *might* get one of them, but don't know yet as she hasn't contacted me. When is it okay to send a message and ask about how things are going and where I stand in regards of the waiting list?

I saw it at her personal Facebook, and she wrote that she will keep all three females she got, and so it is five males available. She said last time we spoke that if she got a normal-sized litter, I would be okay. I am sooooo curious! But I'm trying to think that I won't get any, so I won't be too disapointed (even though I still probably will).

Anyone have any advise for me in this situation? Would Monday or Tuesday be okay? Then the pups would be 11 or 12 days old.
When do you as a breeder usually contact potential puppy buyers/people on your waiting list? @Tom King ?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HavaneseFloof said:


> Hi
> 
> I am on the waiting list of a breeder who just had puppies the 7th of March. I *might* get one of them, but don't know yet as she hasn't contacted me. When is it okay to send a message and ask about how things are going and where I stand in regards of the waiting list?
> 
> ...


I think it would be fine for you to contact her, say that you are excited and crossing your fingers that you might get one of her puppies. That way she'll know you are still interested, but at the same time, know you understand that there is still a possibility that you might not. You certainly don't want to be silent for so long that she thinks you have lost interest or moved on!


----------



## HavaneseFloof (Jan 1, 2019)

krandall said:


> I think it would be fine for you to contact her, say that you are excited and crossing your fingers that you might get one of her puppies. That way she'll know you are still interested, but at the same time, know you understand that there is still a possibility that you might not. You certainly don't want to be silent for so long that she thinks you have lost interest or moved on!


Thanks @krandall. When do you think I should contact her? Now or wait until next week? I contacted her last the 4th of March and asked if the puppies had come yet, but they hadn't. I said I was aware I might not get one, but that I was hoping it would be my turn this time. So she should know I'm still interested.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I think you an contact her now and just do what Karen suggested. I don’t think you are being pushy and I don’t think the breeder will either.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I agree. Contact her NOW! Don't be annoying but it never hurts to be a squeaky wheel! (Squeaky wheel is from the proverb "squeaky wheel gets the grease" in case they don't use this phrase in Norway!)


----------



## HavaneseFloof (Jan 1, 2019)

Thanks guys!

I sent her a text today. I wrote: "Hi, how's it going with the little ones? Have you been able to figure out where I stand in regard to the waiting list?"
She hasn't replied yet, but I'm waiting with great excitement


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I agree. Contact her NOW!  Don't be annoying but it never hurts to be a squeaky wheel! (Squeaky wheel is from the proverb "squeaky wheel gets the grease" in case they don't use this phrase in Norway!)


I think all the now answers are right. After all, you are excited!

Jackie, I just want you to know that my Daddy used to say that the squeaky wheel gets the boot! As in, a kick.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Pam doesn't have any fixed schedule about when to contact people on the list. She intends to the morning after they are born, but whelping often involves a night, or two, without sleep, so sometimes it takes several days for things to calm down enough to get around to it.

Everyone is always anxious to know, but we really don't start to get an idea of the individual personalities until past 6 weeks, so definite placements don't come until after 8 weeks.

Someone might want a light colored, high drive male to do agility with, and someone else might want a dark female that is low energy, and wants to be a lap dog. One family might have busy children with no dog experience, and need the right one for their home. There are many, many possibilities, and then put on top of that if we are planning to keep one, it slows the whole process up.

Then, once people are contacted, one or more might have gotten tired of waiting, found a puppy somewhere else, and not told us. There are also many possibilities of bumps in the road. One might have a Husband on a trip that can't be contacted for several days, and so that puts the whole list on wait. 

It's quite much more to the process of matching the best puppy for any given home than it might seem like. I think only once, or twice, did Pam go right down the list, and the first people were ready when we had the right puppy for them. 

The list always changes, and sometimes even after the 8 weeks has passed, a family might have something come up that makes it not a good time for a puppy. After that, it might take a week or two for Pam to go down the list for people to decide if they are ready for one, with short notice, or might have given up waiting, and found one somewhere else, until she finds another good home.

So, short answer is that there is no fixed schedule, but it should be fine for you to contact your breeder.


----------



## HavaneseFloof (Jan 1, 2019)

Tom King said:


> Pam doesn't have any fixed schedule about when to contact people on the list. She intends to the morning after they are born, but whelping often involves a night, or two, without sleep, so sometimes it takes several days for things to calm down enough to get around to it.
> 
> Everyone is always anxious to know, but we really don't start to get an idea of the individual personalities until past 6 weeks, so definite placements don't come until after 8 weeks.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for a great answer! I don't think this breeder is as thorough as you guys, but what you said gives me a lot more insight into what might go on behind the curtains, if you know what I mean 
Appreciate it


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HavaneseFloof said:


> Thanks a lot for a great answer! I don't think this breeder is as thorough as you guys, but what you said gives me a lot more insight into what might go on behind the curtains, if you know what I mean
> Appreciate it


And Tom's excellent explanation is how I got Kodi as "fast" as I did. I had talked to the Kings, and they had a lot of people on their waiting list who wanted girls... then they had a litter of five boys!!! So suddenly, from thinking I wouldn't get a puppy months, I was offered a puppy from a litter that had just been born, as long as I didn't "mind" having a boy. "Mind"? I was THRILLED!!! I couldn't POSSIBLY have found a better "partner" than Kodi has been for the last 10 years!!! He's my Best Boy!!!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

HavaneseFloof said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I sent her a text today. I wrote: "Hi, how's it going with the little ones? Have you been able to figure out where I stand in regard to the waiting list?"
> She hasn't replied yet, but I'm waiting with great excitement


I keep looking for a post from you telling us how the breeder responded to your text. I sure hope it's a positive response!


----------



## HavaneseFloof (Jan 1, 2019)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I keep looking for a post from you telling us how the breeder responded to your text. I sure hope it's a positive response!


I called the breeder today and unfortunately there is no puppy for me  
The puppies mother got sick after birth and had to have surgery, she can't be used for breeding again. And so the breeder wants to keep all females to make sure to find a suitable successor to continue that line. And the five boys had already been sold.

I understand that, I am still sad though.. On the bright side, I am now further up her list!
Will update my other thread with this and further news about her new upcoming litter.

Thanks for all support and advice guys :thumb:


----------

